# beautiful bengal boy



## karenj (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi....so sorry to be having to do this  I posted here when we first got Vegas that they thought my son was allergic to him, well unfortunately this has got much worse even with medication and we are left with no choice but to rehome Vegas.

He is a beautiful 3 year old (neutered) boy, very good natured! loves people and dogs! but is not so great with most other cats 
He has been a indoor cat but does love to play in the garden if we are around, he loves it outside but would need lots of space to roam if to be a outdoor cat as to avoid other cats.

we are in the Leeds area. I do have his papers. Just want a very loving home for him. hope someone can help


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this. Have you contacted the breeder? Most breeders want to take the cat back in circumstances like this.

Liz


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Echo Liz's comments - try the breeder first. If not you could try the Bengal Cat Club - they probably have a rehoming section.

He is a bonny boy.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

aww he is a stunning boy!!!! but i allready have 2 cats and i dont think my bf could cope with 3 lol is there not a rescue for benglas? so you know he will go to someone who knows what to expect from the breed? im glad that he is neutered so you know he wont be used just for breeding. i do hop eyou find his a good home soon


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Aw I love Bengals, we have one that lives two doors away that is always around the street and comes in our house now and again, he is so friendly. If I didn't live so far away and he was ok with other cats (I have two myself and there are a lot around here), I would offer him a home at the drop of a hat. I'm sure you will find somebody to give him a loving home xx


----------



## karenj (Jun 24, 2011)

thank you....we got him not from the breeder and his old owner had a kitten he didnt get on with


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Still try the breeder. It may be that they had no idea that he was ever rehomed the first time.

Liz


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you had any luck finding a home for Vegas yet? I've come back to the thread to check, he looks so gorgeous I hope somebody can offer him a lovely home x


----------



## karenj (Jun 24, 2011)

thank you so much everyone  we have rehomed him now with a lovely family xxx


----------



## Plymouth Pet Sitters (Jun 22, 2011)

Aw that's great news, glad you found somebody for him


----------

